# Madden 11: Building a Better Wide Receiver



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Madden 11: Building a Better Wide Receiver *

By Mike Sharkey | Mar 25, 2010 First details on the next installment in EA Sports NFL football franchise emerge.



Wide receivers in EA Sports' Madden NFL games have no clue they need to get two feet down in bounds to make a catch, a frustrating fact die-hard fans of the franchise have learned to live with. But according to developer Tiburon, improved wide receiver AI in Madden NFL 11 will make WRs running out of bounds a thing of the past.

EA Sports is beginning to reveal some of the upgrades we can expect to see in the next Madden, and re-designed catching intelligence is near the top of the list. Ian Cummings, the game's creative director, recently sat down with our friends at IGN to detail the receiver transformation.








"We have specifically tuned and added support to make it so receivers wait for the ball on a curl and have awareness for the first down," Cummings said. "Also, receivers will now be working to catch the ball in stride on crossing routes so they don't end up slowing down or losing yardage."

The developers have created what they call a Catch Debugging Tool to make digital WRs understand the boundaries of the field and become aware of where the first down is. No more running out of bounds a yard short on a crucial third-down. And with out-of-bounds awareness and new catch animations, Madden players will even get to see receivers make dramatic, NFL-style, toes-barely-in-bounds catches.

Madden NFL 11 is scheduled for release on the Xbox 360, PS3, and Wii in August.

Source: GameSpy


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

That was always annoying, but so is the 10 foot verticals of the DBs lol.


----------

